# 1970 johnson 9.5 stop switch



## Littlec (Apr 26, 2011)

I got a 1970 johnson 9.5 outboard. This is my first ever outboard motor. Bought it with a bad stop switch. The switch is a little black push button. I found it on boats.net for 50 dollars but i was wondering if i could wire a toggle switch or my brother in law said a ignition switch or what bout a kill switch? Would either idea work?


----------



## sparkbr (Apr 26, 2011)

You can use about any switch for this. If it is a switch that is spring loaded to return to the "run" position, be sure that it is a normally open switch. It will have to close to ground your coils and kill the engine.


----------



## Littlec (Apr 26, 2011)

Its just a piece of metal in the top of the rubber button that get pushed down to the two terminals. What would be the best route? Toggle switch or kill switch?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 26, 2011)

You should be able to find a dead man switch and lanyard for 10 to 15 dollars. Look on ebay.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not the same motor...but I just rebuilt the stop button on my 1975 Merc 20hp.

The wires were corroded and broke off. As you stated they wanted like $50 for a new one. I just popped off the little metal "nipples", drilled out the old wire and soldered new ones into place. I put it all back together this morning and it works.


----------



## Littlec (Apr 27, 2011)

Other than my wires being coroded, about a 1/4 inch of the threaded end broke off. Hopeing to stop at the marine an pick up a kill switch


----------



## cajuncook1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Littlec said:


> I got a 1970 johnson 9.5 outboard. This is my first ever outboard motor. Bought it with a bad stop switch. The switch is a little black push button. I found it on boats.net for 50 dollars but i was wondering if i could wire a toggle switch or my brother in law said a ignition switch or what bout a kill switch? Would either idea work?




Here is a nice little article about kill switches and how to install a kill switch. You should be able to attach the universal kill switch to the already existing lines.

https://www.duckworksmagazine.com/05/columns/max/3/free.cfm


https://www.iboats.com/Seadog-Universal-Kill-Switch/dm/cart_id.736635348--session_id.995310943--view_id.39677

Good luck and safe boating!!


----------

